# Rhyming names?



## Evenstar373 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Riming names?*

Is it just me or does almast all the dwarfs that are kin or somithing have riming names?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 18, 2003)

Yes, it was Dwarvish tradition to name all their offspring in a way that all their names rhymed (eg, Balin & Dwalin; Fili & Kili).


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 18, 2003)

....Arathorn - Aragorn..oh wait, they weren't dwarves.  Oh well.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Apr 18, 2003)

Not to mention Faramir and Boromir, Frodo and Drogo, Sam son of Ham...


----------



## Snuggle (Apr 18, 2003)

i dont think elves have it tho. (Elrond and Arwen?)


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 18, 2003)

they did have a quite long succession of F-name for awhile that I couldn't keep up with. Finrod, Feanor, Fingolfin, Finarfin...


----------



## Hirila (Apr 22, 2003)

Some relicts of this we have in "our real" world. Naming the son after the father or grandfather and the daughter after a distant aunt. Or something like that.


----------



## Finarfin (Apr 27, 2003)

Who could expect Tolkien to come up with completely different name for all his characters?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 27, 2003)

> Who could expect Tolkien to come up with completely different name for all his characters?



Especially since Tolkien was perfectly aware of the fact that this is not how names are created in our world....


----------



## The Wookie (Apr 29, 2003)

*Same with family/royalty*

There are numerous ryhming names in all Tolkien's works. They help us to remember them more easily. For example: Theoden, Eowyn, and Eomer.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey whats wrong with rhyming? It rolls off the tongue when you say Aragorn son of Arathorn, or Theoden, son of Thengel. Two TH's man! Probly some egotisitcle Westerneese tradition


----------



## Evenstar373 (Apr 29, 2003)

Yea like Farmire and Bormire sorry if i spelt taht wrong


----------



## Evenstar373 (Apr 29, 2003)

nothings wrong with it i was just worendering if anyone noticed


----------



## Finarfin (May 2, 2003)

I think its good as well but im just saying that it (more than likely) started out as an easy way to make up names, thats all.


----------



## Dr. Jane (May 5, 2003)

What you said about it being an easy way to make up names, that's true. You see, I am a junior author, and sometimes it's really hard to make up all these names.


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 5, 2003)

Actually, it's probably worth noting that Tolkien didn't make up most of the Dwarves names. He got them from a list known as the "Tally of the Dwarves", in the Old Norse epic, the _Elder Edda_. Well, he got most of them from that list anyway, as well as the name Gandalf.


----------



## Finarfin (May 7, 2003)

Can you imagine what it would be like without the rhymes?

John son of Tom son of Michael the fourteenth King of Gondor


----------

